# Teflon sheets: what are they used for and how?



## gmille39

Can someone tell me what the teflon cover sheets are for. I know you use them as cover sheets and the description reads it gives a screen printed finish. I know people are using them so can anyone tell me how they are and how they work.

Thanks


----------



## Greg Hamrick

*Re: Teflon sheets*

They keep the shirt from scorching and some things from sticking to the heat elements. 

I think............


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Teflon sheets*

Do you lay them right on the design that you're going to press?

Over the transfer sheet?

Seems like it wouldn't touch the ink that way.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: Teflon sheets*

Lays right over transfer or exposed inks and vinyl.

!. Prevents scorching with particularly high temps and long dwel times.

2. Protects exposed inks and vinyl during two sided printing, overlays and second pressings.

3. Creates a smoother finish to the initial pressing and a bit of luster.

I am not sure what they mean by creating a more screen printed look....there are so many.


----------



## gmille39

*Re: Teflon sheets*

Thanks for the explanation. If it just touches the paper, I'm not sure how it gives the design a different look, either.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Teflon sheets*



> Lays right over transfer or exposed inks and vinyl.


Hmm, but when you press a vinyl transfer (and I _think_ the same is with plastisol transfers), the vinyl isn't exposed, is it? There's like a transfer sheet covering the actual media.

So is a teflon sheet for a "re" press of the design after you peel the transfer backing off?


----------



## 48HourGraphics

*Re: Teflon sheets*

hello Guys,
After pressing any heat transfer material it is a great idea to "repress" the image with a teflon sheet.
Have you ever had an image that wanted to kinda stick to the backing when peeling it off? Well what happens that image is not fully "stuck" tranfered to the shirt. By repressing it with the teflon sheet even for just a few seconds you are assuring a complete transfer and also gives it a nice sheen finish.
I hope this helps a little
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## gmille39

*Re: Teflon sheets*



48HourGraphics said:


> hello Guys,
> After pressing any heat transfer material it is a great idea to "repress" the image with a teflon sheet.
> Have you ever had an image that wanted to kinda stick to the backing when peeling it off? Well what happens that image is not fully "stuck" tranfered to the shirt. By repressing it with the teflon sheet even for just a few seconds you are assuring a complete transfer and also gives it a nice sheen finish.
> I hope this helps a little
> Thanks,
> Jason


 
There's the answer. Thanks Jason. I thought at some point the teflon sheet had to come in contact with the ink of the transfer. 

That helps


----------



## Moo Spot Prints

*Re: Teflon sheets*



Rodney said:


> Hmm, but when you press a vinyl transfer (and I _think_ the same is with plastisol transfers), the vinyl isn't exposed, is it? There's like a transfer sheet covering the actual media.
> 
> So is a teflon sheet for a "re" press of the design after you peel the transfer backing off?


The design can be exposed if you do multi color vinyl. I use mine for a re-press and any time I need to get rid of press lines.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: Teflon sheets*

exactly why i mentioned......

2. Protects exposed inks and vinyl during two sided printing, overlays and second pressings.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Teflon sheets*



> exactly why i mentioned......
> 
> 2. Protects exposed inks and vinyl during two sided printing, overlays and second pressings.


Yeah, sometimes I'm thick and need to hear things explained like 3 different ways to make it stick


----------



## Moo Spot Prints

*Re: Teflon sheets*



Rodney said:


> Yeah, sometimes I'm thick and need to hear things explained like 3 different ways to make it stick


Maybe you shouldn't wear the teflon sheet on your head next time.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

*Re: Teflon sheets*

The teflon sheet is also useful when curing inks on direct to garment printing or when heat applying sublimation, where inks are turned into a gas and tend to migrate up to your heater and transfer onto your next shirt. 

Also, if your press is not teflon coated, then using a teflon sheet on every press will prevent you from making a costly mistake when you accidentally have the transfer the wrong way.

Also, if you are using "thicker" heat transfer vinyls, you will notice more of a change in finish to the material, when using a teflon sheet for your second press. It also leaves different finishes on print/cut applications, as does Kraft Paper, or there used to be texturizing paper which was very cool


----------



## John S

*Re: Teflon sheets*

Do keep your teflon clean.

When second pressing cut vinyl, a little glue will get on the teflon and transfer back on the next garment, leaving a shiny outline of the letters from the first shirt. I keep an old T or sweatshirt handy to wipe the teflon off when it is still hot from the press. 

If you get the ghost glue outline, lay a sheet of paper on the vinyl and repress, then cold peel the paper. The glue likes to grip the paper more than the vinyl.


----------



## Twinge

*Re: Teflon sheets*

Personally, I just use a teflon sheet for every single press I do. As Josh says, it could potentially avoid an annoying mistake. I also find that the teflon helps keep the transfer in place better; If I try to just close the press over a transfer, it sometimes creates a little air current that shifts the transfers a little bit (this will vary with the press, of course).

Finally, if you're working with pre-cut vinyl lettering, there is NOT any backing, and a teflon sheet is an absolute must.


----------



## Ujudgnme2

This is great info.


----------



## Parlophone

great info, well worth a bump for fellow noobs.

ok, time to head to the ballpark.. god bless springtime, beer, hotdogs and baseball.


----------



## paulo

*Re: Teflon sheets*



MotoskinGraphix said:


> exactly why i mentioned......
> 
> 2. Protects exposed inks and vinyl during two sided printing, overlays and second pressings.


Would this be the process used if I pressed a design already and wanted to add rhinestones on the design itself?

Does anyone have any examples of any overlays or second press shirts?


----------



## MyBigMommyBiceps

hello, im new to t shirt pressing and all the gadgets.. ive just mastered lining up my transfers straight/centered etc.. if i lay a teflon sheet over the transfer, im afraid it will shift the transfer.. i do want to use them for all the above reasons. is there some kind that covers the top heat plate? so that i can just fix it on the top cover and not worry about placing on top of my already perfectly placed transfers?
thanks! im diggin this website!


----------



## John S

I have a teflon slip cover for the bottom patten. imprintables.com

You could use thermal tape to hold your transfer in place. It still will move if you adjust the position of the garment. 

If you are careful, you should be able to lay the teflon on top without creating a gust of wind to move the positioned transfer.

You can also press the transfer without the teflon. 

I use teflon mostly with cut vinyl, not with inkjet transfers.


----------



## lostasylum

John S said:


> I use teflon mostly with cut vinyl, not with inkjet transfers.


i'm new to this as well, so i'm going to have to ask another stupid question. why the need for teflon on cut vinyl but not with inkjet transfers? is this a preference issue or is it because there will be no difference in the finished article?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

lostasylum said:


> i'm new to this as well, so i'm going to have to ask another stupid question. why the need for teflon on cut vinyl but not with inkjet transfers? is this a preference issue or is it because there will be no difference in the finished article?


A lot of folks that use vinyl transfer like to press twice. The first press is without the teflon because there is a mylar backing to protect the vinyl. You press then peel the backing exposing the raw vinyl material. For a second press to make sure everything is down tight after the backing peel you use the teflon sheet to protect the vinyl material. Some people use it to give the vinyl a glossy look on the second press as well.


----------



## Twinge

I actually find the teflon tends to help keep a transfer in place rather than shift it, though this will depend on what type of press you are using and how large the transfers you're using are. You just need to lay it over the transfer gently; I usually place it near the transfer kind of folded up, and then lower the folded part over the transfer so it covers it - if that makes sense.

As Motoskin said, though, you don't actually NEED the teflon for most types of transfers.


----------



## SportsZoneSS

Where do you guys get the teflon? Also, where do you get vinyl letters and numbers? I appreciate your input.


----------



## hiGH

SportsZoneSS said:


> Where do you guys get the teflon? Also, where do you get vinyl letters and numbers? I appreciate your input.


I bought my 18x20 teflon sheet from Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices. for $11 + shipping.


----------



## SportsZoneSS

hiGH said:


> I bought my 18x20 teflon sheet from Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices. for $11 + shipping.


Thank you hiGH! It really helps to know where to go for these things.


----------



## MaMaJean

*Re: Teflon sheets*

I've scorched a few t-shirts and can't wait for my teflon sheet to come in tomorrow. When I purchased my business I should have had one but somehow it's not here..Hum...


----------



## shirtgod

Hi, sorry to dig up an old thread, but I suppose this is relevant. I couldnt find exact information about what to do with the teflon sheet, as far as installing it.

Ive got a 15x15 heat press, and ive got a teflon sheet. I think the sheet is 15x16, but it barely covers the heating element/platen.
I am wondering, how to I install or apply this sheet to the press? Is is simply a matter of lining up the sheet to the upper part of the press, and taping up each side? Seems to me like it would get hot enough to make the tape come off, possibly even catch fire? (Be easy on me lol Ive never attempted doing this, Im just trying to get a grip on it before I make an attempt)

Or... do i keep the sheet unattached to the actual press, and sorta just lay it over the shirt/transfer and then press? Lining everything up may be tricky if its done this way.

Any help is appreciated... im getting ready to press my 1st few test shirts.... never done this before. Hoping to hit a home run with it though.


----------



## shirtgod

I lurked moar deeply and discovered basically both of those ideas would work.

foudn this thread, if anyone else needs this information it the future: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t18934-2.html#post161543

ive only got one sheet, so im gonna tape it to the top like described in the link.

if im doing it wrong, please let me know. thanks.


----------



## hiGH

shirtgod said:


> Hi, sorry to dig up an old thread, but I suppose this is relevant. I couldnt find exact information about what to do with the teflon sheet, as far as installing it.
> 
> Ive got a 15x15 heat press, and ive got a teflon sheet. I think the sheet is 15x16, but it barely covers the heating element/platen.
> I am wondering, how to I install or apply this sheet to the press? Is is simply a matter of lining up the sheet to the upper part of the press, and taping up each side? Seems to me like it would get hot enough to make the tape come off, possibly even catch fire? (Be easy on me lol Ive never attempted doing this, Im just trying to get a grip on it before I make an attempt)
> 
> Or... do i keep the sheet unattached to the actual press, and sorta just lay it over the shirt/transfer and then press? Lining everything up may be tricky if its done this way.
> 
> Any help is appreciated... im getting ready to press my 1st few test shirts.... never done this before. Hoping to hit a home run with it though.


Never heard of anyone actually attaching it to the actual press.

Just lay it over whatever it is that your pressing, press, remove, and re-peat.


----------



## sunnysidekid

Hi, I am a newbie, just getting started. I have a 15" Heat Press Hero. Temp is controlled and working fine, but, and that's a BIG but, each transfer is not coming of the shirt clean. Some of the colors are sticking to the transfer sheet. I have tried several settings with both 100% cotton and 50/50. Could someone PLEASE advise what I am doing wrong, and why that is happening. Thank you in advance for your help.
Ira


----------



## conde tech

I keep one on our press at all times. I suggest not using as a cover sheet in place of paper. Items contain moisture...when heated it creates steam...under teflon sheet the steam has no place to go. Whereas. paper will absorb it.

You can also out in between two layers of fabric to prevent bleeding through.


----------



## Tinkler

i've heard, and seen guys using standard baking paper instead of teflon sheets.


What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Conde_David

I recommend using uncoated white butcher paper.
I buy mine at SAMs' club.


----------



## freedomshop

*Re: Teflon sheets*

Don't use Teflon for Dye_sublimation!!! You will have to clean the sheet after every press, otherwise you will get "ghosting" transfer to the next shirt. Always use a paper that you can toss, like parchment, or uncoated butcher paper.


----------



## freedomshop

MotoskinGraphix said:


> A lot of folks that use vinyl transfer like to press twice. The first press is without the teflon because there is a mylar backing to protect the vinyl. You press then peel the backing exposing the raw vinyl material. For a second press to make sure everything is down tight after the backing peel you use the teflon sheet to protect the vinyl material. Some people use it to give the vinyl a glossy look on the second press as well.


I've been pressing cut vinyl for about 5 years now, and have noticed absolutely no difference when using teflon sheets over the finished vinyl. I usually use parchment paper instead, because the teflon we use in $10 a sheet.

However, we've been told that teflon (wax) coating on plastisol transfers will extend the life of the print and protect it from water penetration and erosion during washing. Does anyone know how much truth there is in this?


----------



## splathead

freedomshop said:


> because the teflon we use in $10 a sheet.


And lasts for 1,000's of prints. Parchment paper nowhere near that many. If the type of vinyl you use looks the same using parchment or teflon, you'll come out cheaper in the long run using teflon.

But on some vinyl, using teflon will give the vinyl a sheen.

As far as the plastisol transfers, well that sounds like an old wife's tale or something. . you shouldn't be repressing plastisol. The ink can over-cure and cause cracking later.


----------



## freedomshop

splathead said:


> And lasts for 1,000's of prints. Parchment paper nowhere near that many. If the type of vinyl you use looks the same using parchment or teflon, you'll come out cheaper in the long run using teflon.
> 
> But on some vinyl, using teflon will give the vinyl a sheen.
> 
> As far as the plastisol transfers, well that sounds like an old wife's tale or something. . you shouldn't be repressing plastisol. The ink can over-cure and cause cracking later.


Do you know why the plastisol transfer becomes shiny? Is anything transferring to the ink?
We do re-use the teflon sheet a lot, until they become discolored and don't make the prints shiny anymore.

Am I doing more harm than good by applying the teflon?
We are a shop that prints garments on the spot for customers.

We process it:
press the transfer for about 9-10 seconds at specified temp/pressure, peel the backer off hot/warm. Place the teflon sheet over the print and re-press for about 3-5 seconds.
Wait, and rub the print with "eraser", then peel off the teflon.

Save​


----------



## splathead

freedomshop said:


> Do you know why the plastisol transfer becomes shiny? Is anything transferring to the ink?
> We do re-use the teflon sheet a lot, until they become discolored and don't make the prints shiny anymore.
> 
> Am I doing more harm than good by applying the teflon?
> We are a shop that prints garments on the spot for customers.
> 
> We process it:
> press the transfer for about 9-10 seconds at specified temp/pressure, peel the backer off hot/warm. Place the teflon sheet over the print and re-press for about 3-5 seconds.
> Wait, and rub the print with "eraser", then peel off the teflon.Save


Not sure why teflon makes the plastisol shiny. I've never done it and have never seen it done.

Personally, I don't like shiny vinyl or plastisol. I like both to have a matte finish.

Do you ever have issues with the teflon sheet transferring a ghost image of the previous design to the next pressing when doing plastisol transfers? I imagine that can be an issue.


----------



## freedomshop

White sometimes transfers, but most colors do not. It's easy to wipe down before the next use.

When we make large-quantity orders, we do not use the teflon. We only use the teflon on retail customers who usually only want one tee or hoodie, it's an add on we offer.


----------

